# Tag der mefo!! 2008.



## Klempnerfischie (23. März 2008)

Moin ist noch jemand aus dem AB. in Neustadt dabei??? 29,03und 30,03. Hat jemand in der letzten Zeit um Neustadt auf Mefo. gefischt?
gruß.Fischie#h


----------



## Freelander (23. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Tote Hose:g


----------



## bossi (23. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

ja ich und zwei kolegen sind noch dabei.:vik:


----------



## Klempnerfischie (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



Freelander schrieb:


> Tote Hose:g


na das baut mich ja auf!!!!!!|uhoh:
gruß.Fischie


----------



## Klempnerfischie (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



bossi schrieb:


> ja ich und zwei kolegen sind noch dabei.:vik:[/quote
> wann seid ihr am SA.umgefähr da? woran erkenn ich euch?
> Gruß fischie


----------



## xfishbonex (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

die wirds du nicht erkennen weil da fast 100  leute sind die alle eine watthose anhaben und ein kescher im rücken haben |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri außer sie nehmen eine weiße rose in die hand lach kleiner scherz ich wünsche euch viel spaß #6


----------



## bossi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Ja das wird echt Schwer, vieleicht sollten wir das mit der rose in angriff nehmen:q. sollen echt viele leute da sein.
Wir werden so gegen 10 uhr da aufschlagen.

Gruß Benni


----------



## Klempnerfischie (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

jau das wird nicht einfach!!!!!
 wahr aber schon oft da so (auch vor Neustadt) so wild ist das nicht!!!! werden auch um 10 uhr ca. da sein!auto mit H-KH kennzeichen.Mein kumpel und ich.Schauen wir mal op wir uns sehen,schön währe es ja?!
gruß:fischie


----------



## bossi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Ja wehre echt Top. Mich würdest du an einer Weiße nike cap erkennen und Zweier alten Männer so um die 40 und 50.
bin der jüngste von denn dreien mit 23jahren und der mit der Fliegenrute von dennen weddelt:vik:

Gruß Benni


----------



## Klempnerfischie (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

ok.ich schau mal nach einer weißen Nike cap.wenn du wissen willst wie ich aussehe dann schau mal unter www-stipperkoenig.de.|supergri
gruß.fischie|wavey:


----------



## bossi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Ok das gesicht habe ich mir eingeprägt.
Top Seite habt ihr da nicht schlecht#6
Bin schon Heiß auf Samstag.

Gruß Benni


----------



## Flala - Flifi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Moin!
Ich werde auch mit zwei oder drei Kollegen aus den Landkreisen UE und LG in Neustadt sein.
Wann geht die Veranstaltung denn offiziell los, ich habe weder auf der Seite von Rute und Rolle, noch auf der von Kalles Angelshop was genaues gefunden.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## bossi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Um 10 uhr Geht das los mit der karten ausgabe und so.

Gruß Benni


----------



## Norgeguide (25. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Hey Maddin,
kommt Micha auch mit??? Wie soll das Wetter eigentlich werden?
Mich kennste noch vom letzten Jahr waren da mit fünf Mann vor Ort. Dieses Jahr bin ich alleine aber wir werden uns schon treffen.
Gruß Stefan:m


----------



## Flala - Flifi (25. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Moin, Stefan!
Jau, Micha ist wie immer auch dabei. Das Wetter soll etwas milder werden, Wind Südwest bis 5, größtenteils trocken: Topbedingungen!
Wir haben wieder Unterkunft in Heiligenhafen genommen, dies Jahr nur zu dritt.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Freelander (26. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Ich habe mich da bis jetzt überhaupt noch nicht drum gekümmert.Muß man sich da wieder Vorher anmelden wie es die letzten Jahre auch war,und wenn ja,Wo?


----------



## xfishbonex (26. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da bis jetzt überhaupt noch nicht drum gekümmert.Muß man sich da wieder Vorher anmelden wie es die letzten Jahre auch war,und wenn ja,Wo?


endweder bei kalles angel shop oder bei rute und rolle #hwillst du dir diesen törn antun mit 100 leute im wasser stehn fahre doch gleich zum sommerfest nach weissenhaus :vik::vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## Freelander (26. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Jupp,habe ich die letzten Jahre auch immer mitgemacht,aber ich stelle mich bestimmt nicht mit 100 Leutz an den Strand|supergri.
Mann kennt ja abgelegene Strandabschnitte,wo man hinfahren kann.#h


----------



## xfishbonex (26. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



Freelander schrieb:


> Jupp,habe ich die letzten Jahre auch immer mitgemacht,aber ich stelle mich bestimmt nicht mit 100 Leutz an den Strand|supergri.
> Mann kennt ja abgelegene Strandabschnitte,wo man hinfahren kann.#h


denn mal her mit den hot spots aber bitte mit pn |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Freelander (26. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

So habe mich und meinen Bruder gleich mitangemeldet,siehe zu das Du mitkommst,dann schnacken wir mal,wo es hingeht|supergri.


----------



## bossi (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Stefan ich sag nur Kupfer Blinker Läuft gerade ganz gut hier also bewaffnet euch ja gut wenn ihr hier hoch kommt. 
Kolege und ich wahren gestern los und er hatt eine Schöne 50er gefangen!
Freu mich schon:vik::vik:

Gruß Benni


----------



## Norgeguide (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Hey Maddin,
werde alleine Sonnabend morgen anreisen die anderen sind halt nicht da aber egal. Habe übrigends noch nie mit 100 Mann am Strand geangelt so`n Schwachsinn. Fahre seit 11 Jahren jedes Jahr da hin und man lernt echt ne menge Leute kennen, so z.b. die zwei Jungs aus der Schweiz die einen ewigen Weg auf sich nehmen um auf Mefo`s zu angeln. Werde wohl im Auto schlafen müssen ,aber ich werde mich euch wohl mal an die Hacken hängen damit ich nich so alleine bin.
Bossi danke für denn Tipp meistens nimmt man eh das verkehrte mit.|kopfkrat
Wir sehen uns Sonnabend morgen.:vik:
Gruß stefan


----------



## Flala - Flifi (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Moin!
@Stefan: Bring Luftmtratze und Schlafsack mit, und du kannst bei uns in Heiligenhafen mit übernachten. Ist nur kein Bett mehr frei. Wir zahlen 20,-€ für das komplette Appartement pro Nacht, also bei vier Leuten 5,- pro Nase.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Norgeguide (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Hey Maddin,
na das is ein Wort. Hab meine Sachen schon gepackt und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Danke fürs Angebot
Tschau  Stefan


----------



## Klempnerfischie (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> @Stefan: Bring Luftmtratze und Schlafsack mit, und du kannst bei uns in Heiligenhafen mit übernachten. Ist nur kein Bett mehr frei. Wir zahlen 20,-€ für das komplette Appartement pro Nacht, also bei vier Leuten 5,- pro Nase.
> Gruß,
> Martin


@ Stefan gut das man kumpels hat:mBesser ne Luftmadratze wie die Rückbank des Autos:q
Freu mich schon Riesig auf das wochenened.endlich mal wieder den Blinker fliegen lassen!
Gruß.Fischie


----------



## gallus (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

tach,bin morgen auch dabei.
anmeldung: e-mail an kloeer@ruteundrolle.de


----------



## gallus (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

teilnehmerzahl und namen müssen auch gemeldet werden


----------



## bossi (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Einmal Schlafen noch!:q:q:q Dann gehts los 
 Gruß Benni:vik:


----------



## Klempnerfischie (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Moin Jungs.So die sachen sind gepackt.Noch 1mal schlafen.258 Km fahren und endlich mal wieder Spaß haben!!
wünsche Stefan,Maddin,Benni, viel Glück und 1 biß...... Dicke MEFO.Am Band!
Sehen uns wenn Ihr wollt?!Treffen 10,15 Am eingang? hab eine Grüne Sensas Cap auf der Glatze!
gruß:Fischie


----------



## bossi (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Ok dann weiß ich bescheid! hab ich mir schon gedacht das du die cap auf setzt|supergri
Gruß Benni|wavey:


----------



## Klempnerfischie (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



bossi schrieb:


> Ok dann weiß ich bescheid! hab ich mir schon gedacht das du die cap auf setzt|supergri
> Gruß Benni|wavey:


Ja hab NUR die EINE Cap .........LACH!!!:qNUR doof das man die Mefo so schlecht mit der kopfrute Fängt:g
Gruß:Fischie


----------



## Norgeguide (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

10.15 am Eingang, Exori Jacke und Cap, noch 9,5std


----------



## Frühaufsteher (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Moin,
ich bin jetzt sehr neugierig was in Neustadt so gelaufen ist!
Ich mußte leider arbeiten, sonst wäre ich auch dabeigewesen.
Postet doch bitte mal was die Zuhausebleiber alles verpasst haben.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## bossi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

hast nicht viel verpasst, ist echt nicht viel rausgekommen viele kleine unter 45cm die größte die gefangen wurde war mal eben 58cm und dann kamen welche mit 54,46cm und ein paar schöne dorsche einer von 61cm war der größte.aberich muss sagen hatt spaß gemacht.
Nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei:vik:
Gruß Benni


----------



## Norgeguide (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Hey Maddin,
haste was mit der 45er erreicht??
War ne rund um gelungene sache und wieder hat man ein paar Boardies kennen gelernt. Waren zuerst in Klausdorf und morgens dann in Heiligenhafen. Hatte selber wohl nur einen Anfasser aber es hat echt Spaß gemacht. Ich bin der Meinung es war noch zu früh das Wasser hatte 4,7Grad da passiet halt noch nicht viel aber nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei wenn alles gesund bleibt.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Klempnerfischie (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Moin Jungs! Das war nicht so doll!|uhoh: Habe selber leider keine Mefo erwischt! Nur 1 heftigen Anfasser,aber hätte-wollte-könnte, nix ist nu mal nix. Habe am Sa.Abend in Bliesdorf 3 Dorsche erwischt, zwischen 43.48,50 cm. Na ja besser als nix! Die Veranstaltung fand ich wie immer gut und bin nächstes Jahr wieder am Start! Sehr gut fand ich bei der Abschlußveranstaltung das die Redaktion von R&R nicht über den neuen Deutschen Record Dorsch berichtet!!!!! Meine  Meinug ist das Jemand der Leichdorsche angelt#q und sich damit rühmt, sich offenbar nicht bewußt ist, was Er da anrichtet!
Gruß.Fischie


----------



## Klempnerfischie (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Hey Maddin,
> haste was mit der 45er erreicht??
> War ne rund um gelungene sache und wieder hat man ein paar Boardies kennen gelernt. Waren zuerst in Klausdorf und morgens dann in Heiligenhafen. Hatte selber wohl nur einen Anfasser aber es hat echt Spaß gemacht. Ich bin der Meinung es war noch zu früh das Wasser hatte 4,7Grad da passiet halt noch nicht viel aber nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei wenn alles gesund bleibt.
> Gruß Stefan


Moin Stefan hab Dich und Benni am Samstag leider nich wieder gefunden.Benni saß hinter mir als ich mich irgendwann umgedreht habe.Wech war Er.Schade hätte ihn gern mal Persöhnlich kennen gelernt!
grußFischie


----------



## bossi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Du ich wollte dich auch noch anhauen aber meine kolegen wollten unbedingt los! Schade aber du kommst ja noch mal wieder an die Ostsee! Hab aber gehört das du richtig bei der Tombola abgeräumt hast#6 ich musste leider um halb eins wieder los hab mir nur schnell dieFotos angeschaut und dann aber los. hatte noch ein Fußballspiel heute nachmittag:v

Gruß Benni


----------



## Klempnerfischie (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



bossi schrieb:


> Du ich wollte dich auch noch anhauen aber meine kolegen wollten unbedingt los! Schade aber du kommst ja noch mal wieder an die Ostsee! Hab aber gehört das du richtig bei der Tombola abgeräumt hast#6 ich musste leider um halb eins wieder los hab mir nur schnell dieFotos angeschaut und dann aber los. hatte noch ein Fußballspiel heute nachmittag:v
> 
> Gruß Benni


Na sich komm ich wieder an die Ostsee.Ohne geht doch gar nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wer hat mich den bei Dir  mit der tombola verpfiffen????
Gruß;fischie


----------



## bossi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Meine beiden Kolegen mit dennen ich da war|supergri
Das Top. Ostsee ist was feines Nur Blöd das du so weit wech wohnst um mal gemeinsam zu fischen! ich hab das ja jedes WE die See. Aber du dafür deine kopfrute
Gruß Benni


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

watt ist denn mit bildern jungs???
keiner bilder geschossen??

greetz

Mirco


----------



## gallus (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

tach will mich mal outen,
ich war derjenige mit 58er heute.
bild werd ich die tage noch hochladen..


----------



## bossi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Glückwunsch noch mal nä. hast du gut gemacht#6
Gruß Benni


----------



## gallus (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

war leider ziemlicher schmalhans.
tut mir leid wegen des anderen threads..


----------



## bossi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Kein problem:m
Nächstes Jahr kann es nur besser werden mit denn Mefos.
War echt nicht dolle mit den größen.
Gruß Benni


----------



## gallus (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

allerdings nicht,war sehr verwundert als ich heut mittag eintraf.
dachte da kommt noch was dickes von der insel..
hat mich aber dann doch nicht allzu sehr gestört-grins.
hatte nach der 58er noch silber in 47cm und nen 50er dorsch,die kleine mefo haben wir aber gleich 
am strand heiss gemacht und verputzt.am wasser schmecken sie noch besser!


----------



## Klempnerfischie (31. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



bossi schrieb:


> Meine beiden Kolegen mit dennen ich da war|supergri
> Das Top. Ostsee ist was feines Nur Blöd das du so weit wech wohnst um mal gemeinsam zu fischen! ich hab das ja jedes WE die See. Aber du dafür deine kopfrute
> Gruß Benni


Moin Benni,die entfernung ist nicht so wild.Aber die Zeit muß ich haben !! 1frau 2kleine kinder,und mein jop.mit wochenenddienst:v alle 4wochen.und das team sensas mit training und veranstaltungen.da bleibt nicht mehr viel zeit.Aber wir können ja mal zusammen los müssen .nur 1nen Termin finden.
Gruß:fischie:vik:


----------



## bossi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

ja das könnten wir mal machen nur bei mir ist bis anfang juni alles ausgebucht mit Fischen am Wochenende.|kopfkrat
Und dann noch diese blöde Arbeit!
ich gebe dir aber dan rechtzeitig bescheid ok.
Gruß ausm norden#h


----------



## Klempnerfischie (31. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Jau so mog wie dat!!!!
Gruß:fischie


----------



## Flala - Flifi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Moin!
@Gallus: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz!
Ich hab am Sonntag früh noch eine Regenbogen auf Fliege gefangen. Am Strand hatte ich sie auf 45 cm gemessen und schon auf den Preis für die kleinste maßige Forelle spekuliert. Leider war sie auf dem offiziellen Meßbrett nur 44 cm lang. So hatte ich nicht die kleinste maßige, aber immerhin vermutlich  *die größte Untermaßige!*
Insgesamt war es ein netter Törn. Wir waren zu viert unterwegs. Norgeguide, Mefomicha, AragornAragorn und ich waren zum Teil schon ab Freitag nachmittag am Strand und hatten auch abends auf unsrere Bude in Heiligenhafen noch nett Klönschnack und Hopfenschorle!
Leider war meine 44er unser einziger Fisch, aber Aragorn staubte wenigsten in der Tombola noch ne schöne Quantumrute ab.
Nächstes Jahr gehts wieder hin!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## gallus (1. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

@flala
1. danke..

2. hat jemand wegen der 44cm rumgemault?  
3.
    in der tombola hab ich noch ne fopuff-rute gezogen,
    hab aber keinen schimmer was ich damit soll.
4. werd nächstes jahr auch wieder dabei sein,
    hoffentlich wieder mit silber..


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



gallus schrieb:


> 2. hat jemand wegen der 44cm rumgemault?


 
Warum sollte das jemand tun? Regenbogen haben kein Schonmaß und bei Meerforellen liegt es bei 40cm...

T


----------



## trecker-onkel (2. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Petri Heil miteinander,war am Wochenende auch dabei diesmal hat es endlich geklappt mit der 1.Mefo .Für mich war es das 3.Mefo-Wochenende im letzten Jahr ist mir ein guter Fisch vom Kescher gesprungen.Zu all meinem Glück habe ich noch einen tollen Preis für die kleinste Mefo bekommen.Recht herzlichen Dank an Rute & Rolle und Kalles Angelshop.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Klempnerfischie (2. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Glückwunsch Olaf  der Anfang ist gemacht!!!!!:q
hat das Mefo Fieber Dich nun Voll erwischt?
gruß.fischie#h


----------



## gallus (2. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

so nun endlich meine 58er..


----------



## trecker-onkel (3. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

kann man wohl sagen,bastele schon an einem Termin für eine neue Tour.|kopfkrat
Gruß Ole


----------



## Klempnerfischie (4. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



trecker-onkel schrieb:


> kann man wohl sagen,bastele schon an einem Termin für eine neue Tour.|kopfkrat
> Gruß Ole


  Moin  wenn Du 1nen Termin hast,dann schreib mal!! vieleicht kommt ja noch der 1 oder andere mit??!!!!!
gruß:fischie


----------



## trecker-onkel (4. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Hallo fischie 
vorraussichtlich am 19.04.08 wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt,bringe auch mein Belly mit wer mir da noch ein paar gute Tips geben kann oder Zeit hat um mit rauszufahren
wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.Habe mir von Rene´Kuhns gute Tips geben lassen,aber es weiß ja immer  irgend  wer etwas. 
Gruß Ole#h


----------



## gallus (4. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

an trecker und den klempner..
wenn ihr wißt wohin ihr wollt schreibt mal durch.
würd mich freuen mal nicht allein zu fischen.
belly und wathose sind geputzt..


----------



## trecker-onkel (5. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

Hallo gallus
werde wieder nach Neustadt fahren (Sierksdorf/Pelzerhaken)
oder wo grade was geht.
Anreise dorthin ist am schnellsten.
Mfg Ole|wavey:


----------



## gallus (6. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*

@ trecker,
müssen denn paar tage vorher noch mal schnacken.
biss denne..


----------



## Klempnerfischie (7. April 2008)

*AW: Tag der mefo!! 2008.*



gallus schrieb:


> @ trecker,
> müssen denn paar tage vorher noch mal schnacken.
> biss denne..


Moin,bin wenn es die zeit zuläßt auch da bei!! meldet euch dann  ! 
gruß.fischie


----------

